
Show HN: Deep Learning Python Library for Stock Market Prediction and Modelling - achillesr
https://github.com/achillesrasquinha/bulbea
======
Rainymood
Very interesting! How do you deal with a lot of machine learning algorithms
not being able to handle timeseries data? Or have I not been up to date with
the latest advancements?

